# A daughter finds relief for grief in knitting



## mjanette (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.today.com/style/purls-wisdom-daughter-finds-relief-grief-knitting-2D79401989?__source=xfinity%7Cmod&par=xfinity


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

What a beautiful story! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What a great article. She has such a natural gift in her knitting and shares it with so many. That is so nice. Her talent seems to come natural and easy.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Love the story


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

mjanette said:


> http://www.today.com/style/purls-wisdom-daughter-finds-relief-grief-knitting-2D79401989?__source=xfinity%7Cmod&par=xfinity


Very good story. I too started back up knitting after my own mother passed away 3-4 yrs ago. It is a good way to help with the grief. I was glad because my father passed 11 months after my mom then a year later my mother n law. I was so glad I had my knitting.

Very good article.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

mjanette said:


> http://www.today.com/style/purls-wisdom-daughter-finds-relief-grief-knitting-2D79401989?__source=xfinity%7Cmod&par=xfinity


Wonderful! Not the way I'd want to start, but so glad she did and she finds comfort in it...Lovely, too how she shares it...the neverending gift! Thank you!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> What a beautiful story! Thank you for sharing it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

naztuna said:


> Very good story. I too started back up knitting after my own mother passed away 3-4 yrs ago. It is a good way to help with the grief. I was glad because my father passed 11 months after my mom then a year later my mother n law. I was so glad I had my knitting.
> 
> Very good article.


This how I started back after a 40 year break. Mum first in 2010 and then my son 10 months later. It has SAVED me. And I have found a wonderful new family through our shared passion for yarn crafts.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Knitting is what is saving my brain/soul these last few years. There is something so deep about it. Can't find the right words right now. But knitters know. jberg


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

So true. I took up knitting again when my husband of 33 years died last June from lung cancer. My grief nearly overwhelmed me and kept me emotionally crippled until I began to knit. Like the author, I, too, am an obsessive knitter and a month or so ago had to stop for a couple weeks to let the tendonitis the knitting caused get well enough so I could start knitting again. Knitting is a type of meditation. I saw on Facebook this note: Knitting, Today's Yoga.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I took some meditation classes but it wasn't for me. My hamster brain just wouldn't cooperate. Knitting works and I'm delighted to hear there is scientific evidence to support this. My daughter's blood pressure went sky high at the end of her last pregnancy and her dr immediately sent her to the hospital for further testing. While she waited, she knitted. When her BP was rechecked, it was almost normal. When asked what she had done, she told them she knitted. They told her to keep it up. She did and her BP continued to drop till normal.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Connie W said:


> I took some meditation classes but it wasn't for me. My hamster brain just wouldn't cooperate. Knitting works and I'm delighted to hear there is scientific evidence to support this. My daughter's blood pressure went sky high at the end of her last pregnancy and her dr immediately sent her to the hospital for further testing. While she waited, she knitted. When her BP was rechecked, it was almost normal. When asked what she had done, she told them she knitted. They told her to keep it up. She did and her BP continued to drop till normal.


That's great. I wish I'd known that when my husband's BP was over the top. But wait, I think I have a son-in-law with high BP. I will see if he wants to learn to knit.


----------



## TONI268 (Mar 24, 2013)

I learn to knit thanks to my mom. I knitted in high school, college, in the navy and currently at work. I tried to teach my sister, but she couldn't get the hang of it. When she passed last year, I have been knitting even more. I wish all people who have "dangerous habits" such as drugs and such should take up the "KNITTING Habit". No one has been arrested for knitting.


----------



## Daylily4 (Feb 24, 2013)

My very first knitting project was a fisherman knit sweater after trying to work through the grief of a stillborn baby, my first child. I knew how to knit and purl but had never made anything and I needed something complicated to work on. No, I never finished the sweater but it served it's purpose. Now two beautiful grown daughters, my wonderful husband and many years later I'm knitting again.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

that was a beautiful story


----------



## clopez57 (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow. Just talking to my daughter this afternoon about teaching her to knit to help with her grieving and then came across this story. God's timing is so amazing! Her fiancé was killed in an auto accident last year and she's still suffering so much. She seemed interested and I hope this article inspires her.


----------



## Tigerwiggy (Apr 24, 2013)

This is why I started knitting. My mother was 50-ish when she started knitting. When she was given a terminal diagnosis, to try to distract her for a bit I asked her to teach me to knit. I really didn't put much effort into learning, as that wasn't really my goal. When she died I inherited all her knitting needles and lots of stash. I knew that one day I would learn to knit, but it took me 2 years to get to the point where I was ready. I am only an occasional knitter currently. She knit beautiful sweaters and lots of dishcloths while she watched baseball. She kept all the neighbors supplied in dishcloths. I have taken up where she left off.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I too started 10yrs ago when my husband passed away of cancer.


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

I can sooo relate to this...thank you....


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this article. Very inspiring!


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

This was a wonderful story and hit so close to home. (As it seems to have for others here.) 

My 30 year old daughter died in a car accident two years ago. I thought I'd go crazy...not being able to concentrate on anything but her death. I needed something to keep my mind off the loss. Even if only for a few moments. I was with a friend one day and she was knitting. I had a basic knowledge of knitting from when I was a little girl and I grew fascinated by watching my friends design appear. It made me wonder...would knitting take my mind off the fact that my daughter no longer called or popped in for a visit? 

It has helped a great deal. I find that the more I have to concentrate on a pattern, the less I think of my loss. I keep challenging myself to try new things and new technique's...just so I have to think more about what I'm doing. Consequently, I'm learning a lot and I have made many beautiful gifts for friends and family. 

It seems knitting helps heal....


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

A very beautiful, warm story. I knit prayer shawl for a local Hospice unit. It's my way to helping people. May God bless all of the knitters around the world who are bringing a smile to peoples faces.
DotS


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Great .


----------

